
One Hundred Books in April from Hacker News - jadeydi
http://toptalkedbooks.com/hackernews/201708
======
everdev
What's with all these book aggregate sites lately? It seems like the new ToDo
list project.

[http://hackernewsbooks.com/](http://hackernewsbooks.com/) [http://www.dev-
books.com/](http://www.dev-books.com/)
[http://toptalkedbooks.com/](http://toptalkedbooks.com/)
[http://reddittopbooks.com/tech/](http://reddittopbooks.com/tech/)

~~~
mynewtb
Lazy way to get some 'passive' income by letting others curate content and
slap your affiliate tags on it.

------
tw1010
Really wish it would link back to the original comments so you could see them
in context.

~~~
adjkant
If you click on book details, it will list the comments that linked to them.
It also exposes that the "top" books are really only 1-2 mentions.

Sadly it still doesn't link to the actual thread still.

Example: [http://toptalkedbooks.com/books/xsKNoA/Against-Empathy-
The-C...](http://toptalkedbooks.com/books/xsKNoA/Against-Empathy-The-Case-for-
Rational-Compassion)

~~~
guohuang
Thank you for your suggestion, we have added a link to the original thread,
please check it out: [http://toptalkedbooks.com/books/Ze2lQw/The-Managers-
Path-A-G...](http://toptalkedbooks.com/books/Ze2lQw/The-Managers-Path-A-Guide-
for-Tech-Leaders-Navigating-Growth-and-Change)

Regarding to the low mentions count issue, it is mainly because not many
people in the community talked about the same books within a month, looking at
the yearly view will get better result,
[http://toptalkedbooks.com/hackernews/2017](http://toptalkedbooks.com/hackernews/2017)

Thanks

~~~
adjkant
Awesome! Glad to see the change! I won't be a user but for those that do I am
sure it is very helpful.

------
AndrewOMartin
I've clearly not mentioned What Computers Still Can't Do in comments enough to
make What Computers Still Can't Do appear on this list, which is a shame as I
love What Computers Still Can't Do, and What Computers Still Can't Do is very
relevant to this community of programmers with much technical skill, but
little philosophical background.

~~~
zhte415
Currently working in Operations and hence automation and robotics a current
fashionable theses, I'm actually genuinely interested in the book What
Computers Still Can't Do.

~~~
AndrewOMartin
Try this review of What Computers Still Can't Do from 1993.

[http://philosophy.uchicago.edu/faculty/files/haugeland/dreyf...](http://philosophy.uchicago.edu/faculty/files/haugeland/dreyfus.pdf)

It might help to know that What Computers Still Can't Do (1992) is a slight
update to What Computers Can't Do (1972).

This review was written by John Haugeland who in his own right was an
influential, pioneering, and much loved name in the field of the philosophy of
AI.

~~~
zhte415
Thank you. That paper was really good.

------
thejteam
We need to talk a lot more about fiction.

The Little Engine That Could and The Grapes of Wrath are good and all...

~~~
lolc
Ok. Go read Starfish by Peter Watts.

~~~
di4na
BlindSight by Peter Watts is a better beginning imho

------
dfps
You might consider doing this for research papers cited (although the titles
might be harder to find if people don't use the exact title when they cite).

Which bring a question most people are probably interested in: What is the
method this site works on?

~~~
kristianc
It's probably harder to slap affiliate links on research papers.

------
weston
Hey OP,

Great website! I read a book that was recommended on HN probably 6 or 7 years
ago and I've spent the longest time trying to remember the name of it. My
local library that I borrowed it from doesn't keep checkout history records so
they couldn't look it up for me.

I looked at your website and sorted by all-time and found it: "Winning Through
Intimidation" by Robert Ringer! I had even remembered the turtle on the cover
but still couldnt't find it by Googling. Thanks for the site!

~~~
jrs235
Wonder if I read that book off the same recommendation back then or if you
read it off my recommendation? It's a great book!

You Can Negotiate Anything by Herb Cohen is another good one from that time
period. (See my profile)

~~~
weston
No idea, but either way, I agree that it's a great book! I'll be sure to check
out that other one, thanks for the rec!

------
Jackim
Is the font rendering difficult to read for anyone else? Chrome/Windows 10.

------
iiv
Most seem to fit the pattern of "One thing: And another thing"

~~~
swyx
blame publishers (and by extension the bookbuying public) for that, not
authors

------
ianai
1929: the great crash by Galbraith for anybody looking for a crash course on
economics in a practical context.

------
dfps
EDIT: Nevermind. You already did this.

>>Could you average out titles for the whole year? and for all records?

------
maaaats
Why not link to first page?

~~~
sctb
We've updated the link from the second page to the first.

